
Ask HN: Jekyll vs. Gatsby - beverett
Jekyll seems to be the go to source for static websites. But, Gatsby has been quickly gaining ground. For developing a simple website&#x2F;blog which one is better, or is merely based on preferences and what you want.
======
davidpelayo
I tried Hugo recently and must say it just works smooth. From the
documentation quality point of view, there are things that still need
improvement, but it's good enough to produce your own static sites in a few
hours.

AFAIK, Hugo also allows you to import Jekyll themes. But, honestly, I haven't
tried these ones you ask for yet. I'm willing to know people's feedback.

